# Hast du Lust auf Fahrrad fahren? VS Hast du Lust, Fahrrad zu fahren?



## olives

Guten Tag,

1) Hast du Lust auf Fahrrad fahren? 
2) Hast du Lust, Fahrrad zu fahren?


Sind beide Sätze richtig? Idiomatisch?
Was denkt ihr?

Danke


----------



## Katharina Blum

Wenn Du am ersten eine Kleinigkeit änderst, sind beide richtig und idiomatisch:

_Hast du Lust auf Fahrradfahren?
Hast du Lust, Fahrrad zu fahren?_


----------



## Hutschi

Ich stimme völlig zu. "Fahrradfahren" ist hier ein zusammengesetztes Substantiv. Duden | Fahrradfahren | Rechtschreibung


----------



## Gernot Back

Hutschi said:


> Ich stimme völlig zu. "Fahrradfahren" ist hier ein zusammengesetztes Substantiv. Duden | Fahrradfahren | Rechtschreibung


_Fahrradfahren _ist ein arges Blähwort und zudem ein Pleonasmus; es heißt schlicht _Radfahren _als Substantiv und _Rad fahren_ als Verb. Es heißt ja auch nicht _Fernsehen sehen_!


----------



## Hutschi

Gernot Back said:


> Es heißt ja auch nicht _Fernsehen sehen_!


Doch, umgangssprachlich habe ich das schon oft gehört.
Ob man als Verb “sehen“, “schauen“ oder “gucken/kucken“ verwendet, hängt von der Gegend und vom Register ab.


----------



## Katharina Blum

Gernot Back said:


> _Fahrradfahren _ist ein arges Blähwort und zudem ein Pleonasmus; es heißt schlicht _Radfahren _als Substantiv und _Rad fahren_ als Verb. Es heißt ja auch nicht _Fernsehen sehen_!


Wenn ich mich spontan entscheiden müsste, an eine meiner Töchter eine Aufforderung zu richten, würde ich _Hast du Lust auf Fahrradfahren _sagen. 

Für eine generelle Aussage würde ich _Radfahren_ bevorzugen: _Radfahren ist gut für die Gesundheit._


----------



## Hutschi

Radfahren hat zwei aufeinanderfolgende betonte Silben und fügt sich oft schlechter in die Satzmelodie ein. Also kontextabhängig Verwendung.
Ich gehe hier nach Klang. Und der kann ja regional verschieden sein, sodass sich unterschiedliche Bevorzugungen ergeben.


----------



## Gernot Back

Hutschi said:


> Radfahren hat zwei aufeinanderfolgende betonte Silben


Welche sollten das sein?
Duden | Radfahren | Rechtschreibung


----------



## JClaudeK

olives said:


> Sind beide Sätze richtig? Idiomatisch?


Die Antwort ist vom Prinzip her die gleiche wie in diesem Faden: Hast du Lust, ein Bier zu trinken / Hast du Lust, auf Bier trinken?


----------



## Katharina Blum

JClaudeK said:


> Die Antwort ist vom Prinzip her die gleiche wie in diesem Faden: Hast du Lust, ein Bier zu trinken / Hast du Lust, auf Bier trinken?


Seh ich nicht so.
_Hast du Lust auf Fahrradfahren? _- idiomatisch
_Hast du Lust auf Biertrinken? - _nicht idiomatisch


----------



## JClaudeK

Vom Prinzip her ...!


----------



## Gernot Back

Katharina Blum said:


> _Hast du Lust auf Fahrradfahren? _- idiomatisch


Wieso sollte das idiomatischer sein als *_Hast du Lust auf Fernsehensehen_?


----------



## Katharina Blum

Herr Kollege scherzen aber!

Beim Fahrradfahren fährt man das Fahrrad.

Beim Fernsehen sieht man fern, d.h. man sieht nicht das Fernsehen.


----------



## Gernot Back

Katharina Blum said:


> Herr Kollege scherzen aber!
> 
> Beim Fahrradfahren fährt man das Fahrrad.
> 
> Beim Fernsehen sieht man fern, d.h. man sieht nicht das Fernsehen.


Nein, beim _Radfahren_ fährt man _Rad_
und beim _Fernsehen sieht _man _fern_.

Alles andere ist aufgeblähte, redundante Sprache!


----------



## Katharina Blum

Lassen wir einander doch unsere Idiosynkrasien!

Bei





Katharina Blum said:


> _Hast du Lust auf Fahrradfahren? _- idiomatisch
> _Hast du Lust auf Biertrinken? - _nicht idiomatisch


ging's mir um Letzteres _(Hast du Lust auf Biertrinken? - nicht idiomatisch)_, und zwar als Antwort auf





JClaudeK said:


> olives said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sind beide Sätze richtig? Idiomatisch?
> 
> 
> 
> Die Antwort ist vom Prinzip her die gleiche wie in diesem Faden: Hast du Lust, ein Bier zu trinken / Hast du Lust, auf Bier trinken?
Click to expand...

Ich nehm also jetzt _Radfahren_:
_Hast du Lust auf Radfahren? - idiomatisch
Hast du Lust auf Biertrinken? - nicht idiomatisch_


----------



## Gernot Back

Katharina Blum said:


> Ich nehm also jetzt _Radfahren_:
> _Hast du Lust auf Radfahren? - idiomatisch
> Hast du Lust auf Biertrinken? - nicht idiomatisch_


Jetzt wäre die Frage, warum Ersteres idiomatisch ist, Letzteres aber nicht, sondern nur

_Hast du Lust auf Bier?_​
Und warum ist eigentlich

_*Hast du Lust auf Fahrrad/Rad?_​
nicht idiomatisch? Ich meine: Was soll man mit einem Fahrrad *oder *mit Bier eigentlich anderes machen, als es zu fahren bzw. zu trinken?

Ist das Weglassen des Verbs beim Substantiv nur *erlaubt* und gleichzeitig auch *geboten*, wenn man sich etwas einverleibt, wie etwa auch bei

_Hast du Lust auf Sex?
Hast du Lust auf Zigaretten (danach)?_​


----------



## Katharina Blum

Gernot Back said:


> Jetzt wäre die Frage, warum Ersteres idiomatisch ist, Letzteres aber nicht, sondern nur
> 
> _Hast du Lust auf Bier?_
> Und warum ist eigentlich
> 
> _*Hast du Lust auf Fahrrad/Rad?_
> nicht idiomatisch?


Könnte es daran liegen, dass _Rad fahren _"eigentlich" ein Verb ist und früher *_radfahren _geschrieben wurde (aber nicht *_biertrinken_)?


----------



## Hutschi

Rad fahren ist ein Verb, und das Radfahren ist ein Substantiv. (Beide stehen im Duden.)

Rad fahren als Verb wurde wahrscheinlich, d.h., soweit ich mich an die Reform erinnere, wegen Auto fahren in diese Schreibweise gebracht.


----------



## Katharina Blum

Hutschi said:


> Rad fahren ist ein Verb, und das Radfahren ist ein Substantiv. (Beide stehen im Duden.)


Grammatikalisch ist doch _Rad fahren _kein Verb sondern Nomen + Verb! Dass es "eigentlich" als Verb empfunden werde und nach alter Rechtschreibung auch ein solches gewesen sei _(*radfahren)_, hab ich in obiger Idiomatizitätsdebatte vorsichtig als mögliches Argument in den Raum gestellt.


----------



## Kajjo

Katharina Blum said:


> Hast du Lust auf Radfahren? - idiomatisch
> Hast du Lust auf Biertrinken? - nicht idiomatisch


Das sehe ich ganz genau so. Im Gegensatz zu Gernots Vermutungen, warum das so sein könnte, halte ich die Sache für banaler: Wenn es ums Bier geht, dann geht es doch nicht darum, ob man Lust auf "Biertrinken" als Vorgang hat, sondern ob man Lust auf das Beisammensein hat, also das Zusammensitzen und irgendein Getränk konsumieren. Ob einer der beiden dann doch eine Cola bestellt, ist völlig nebensächlich. Es geht um das "etwas trinken zu gehen", "auf ein Getränk in eine Kneipe gehen". Nicht um den Trinkvorgang. Dagegen ist die Lust beim Radfahren tatsächlich unmittelbar auf den Vorgang gerichtet. Gerade wenn nicht das Radfahren z.B. als Sport gemeint ist, sondern das Gesamterlebnis eine Rolle spielt, würde man doch auch eher fragen, ob derjenige Lust auf eine Radtour hat.



Gernot Back said:


> _Fahrradfahren _ist ein arges Blähwort und zudem ein Pleonasmus; es heißt schlicht _Radfahren _als Substantiv und _Rad fahren_ als Verb.


Da widerspreche ich jetzt doch mal ausnahmsweise selbst Dir, was äußerst selten vorkommt. 

Zumindest bei uns in Norddeutschland ist Fahrradfahren viel üblicher als Radfahren. Das Gerät selbst heißt bei uns quasi ausnahmslos Fahrrad, nur ganz selten Rad alleinstehend (aber dennoch: Rennrad).Entsprechend fährt man bei uns Fahrrad und ich kann daran absolut nichts falsches erkennen. Ich schätze, das ist einfach eine regionale Präferenz. Fahrradfahren ist ein absolut uneingeschränkt akzeptables, natürlich klingendes und hochgradig idiomatisches Wort.


----------



## Frieder

Ich stimme Kajjo hier zu: Radfahren ist für mich eine _Fertigkeit_, Fahrradfahren eine _Tätigkeit_:

Kannst du Rad fahren?
Hast du Lust auf/zum Fahrradfahren?

Auch zwischen _Radfahrer_ und _Fahrradfahrer_ sehe ich einen Unterschied:

Es gibt Autofahrer, Radfahrer und Fußgänger. (bürokratischer StVO-Begriff)
Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Fahrradfahrer. (in Bayern würde man _Radler_ sagen – jemand, der Lust auf _Fahrradfahren_ hat)

Ich erhebe aber keinen Anspruch auf Richtigkeit – es ist nur mein Sprachgefühl. Hier im Ruhrgebiet heißt es übrigens _Fárrat _mit kurzem A und verhärtetem D. Das _Rad_ als Verkehrsmittel ist hier quasi unbekannt.


----------



## Hutschi

Katharina Blum said:


> Grammatikalisch ist doch _Rad fahren _kein Verb sondern Nomen + Verb! Dass es "eigentlich" als Verb empfunden werde und nach alter Rechtschreibung auch ein solches gewesen sei _(*radfahren)_, hab ich in obiger Idiomatizitätsdebatte vorsichtig als mögliches Argument in den Raum gestellt.


Vielleicht Verbgruppe? In Englisch ist es leicht. Verb phrase.
Wenn es denn stimmt. 
Deinem Argument bin ich ja gefolgt.


----------



## Katharina Blum

_Verbgruppe/Verbalphrase _sind syntaktische Begriffe.

Auf Wortebene ist von _inkorporierten Objekten _die Rede (_Rad _ist das inkorporierte Objekt).
Grammatik der deutschen Sprache

Ich seh die Inkonsistenz der Rechtschreibung als Problem:
_Rad fahren _vs. _danksagen _(_Dank sagen _als Nebenform).

Ich verfeinere also mein vorsichtiges Argument: Könnte der Idiomatizitätsunterschied zwischen _Hast du Lust auf Radfahren? _und _Hast du Lust auf Biertrinken? _daran liegen, dass _Rad _ein inkorporiertes Objekt ist, _Bier _aber nicht?
(Abgesehen davon, dass Bier _inkorporiert _ist, sobald man es getrunken hat, bis es einige Zeit später wieder _exkorporiert _wird. )


----------



## Gernot Back

Katharina Blum said:


> Könnte der Idiomatizitätsunterschied zwischen _Hast du Lust auf Radfahren? _und _Hast du Lust auf Biertrinken? _daran liegen, dass _Rad _ein inkorporiertes Objekt ist, _Bier _aber nicht?


_Auto _in _Auto fahren_ ist doch ebenso ein inkorporiertes Objekt! Daran kann es also nicht liegen.

_Hast du Lust auf Radfahren?_​
halte ich für genauso (wenig) idiomatisch wie

_Hast du Lust auf Autofahren/Kettcar-Fahren/Karussellfahren (etc.)?_​
Ich würde in allen Fällen zwar stilistisch eine Infinitivkonstruktion bevorzugen, aber sicherlich kann man das sagen.

Aber wie ist es mit dem _Komasaufen_, das ich bereits in dem anderen Thread Hast du Lust, ein Bier zu trinken / Hast du Lust, auf Bier trinken? ins Spiel gebracht hatte?

_Hast du Lust auf Komasaufen?_​
halte ich für idiomatischer als

_Hast du Lust, dass wir uns mal wieder ins Koma saufen?_​
_Koma _könnte man hier als _inkorporierte Direktivergänzung_ (inkorporierte gebundene Adverbialbestimmung) des Verbs _sich ins Koma saufen_ interpretieren.

Für wahrscheinlicher halte ich da eine semantische Begründung, etwa dass es sich dabei um Objekte handelt, die man sich _einverleibt_., an denen man also _Lust hat_, weil sie schon selbst _schmecken_ (bzw. _gefallen_) und nicht erst der Zweck, zu dem sie dienen.


----------



## Hutschi

Katharina Blum said:


> _Verbgruppe/Verbalphrase _sind syntaktische Begriffe.
> 
> Auf Wortebene ist von _inkorporierten Objekten _die Rede (_Rad _ist das inkorporierte Objekt).
> Grammatik der deutschen Sprache


Danke.



> Ich seh die Inkonsistenz der Rechtschreibung als Problem:
> _Rad fahren _vs. _danksagen _(_Dank sagen _als Nebenform).


Ich auch. Man wollte damals radfahren und Auto fahren konsistent machen. Wahrscheinlich wäre "autofahren" nicht gegangen, wegen auto=selbst.
Wenn man eine Form ändert, ist die andere oft mitbetroffen. konsistent wird es in der Sprache nie wirklich.
Ich finde "radfahren" auch besser. Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Verben taucht es aber nicht als korrekte Schreibvariante auf. Allerdings ist man nur dort an die Schreibweise gebunden, wo es es entsprechende Vorschriften oder Anweisungen gibt. Im Wordreferenzforum schon, weil sonst Deutschlernende durcheinander kommen.



> Ich verfeinere also mein vorsichtiges Argument: Könnte der Idiomatizitätsunterschied zwischen _Hast du Lust auf Radfahren? _und _Hast du Lust auf Biertrinken? _daran liegen, dass _Rad _ein inkorporiertes Objekt ist, _Bier _aber nicht?


Das sieht so aus.
(edit) Aber auch Gernots Argument hat etwas. Ich denke jetzt, es liegt an Gewohnheiten. Wörter, die häufig auftreten, wirken oft als Muster für seltenere Wörter, und in ihrem Sachgebiet besonders. Dazu kommt "historische Trägheit" (Sprachrelikte) und Erneuerung (Jugendsprache).


> (Abgesehen davon, dass Bier _inkorporiert _ist, sobald man es getrunken hat, bis es einige Zeit später wieder _exkorporiert _wird. )


----------

